# Still here...



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Well my Bengal has been showing all the signs since sunday that labour was imminent but still nothing, she is being very calm and loving today and grooming herself all the time. We are now on day 65. I just really want her to have them and soon as im so anxious and feel i cant leave the house for long times at all cos i worry i wont be here and something bad might happen to her  

Anyone else with a bengal, what day did they give birth?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not experienced in any way but could not let your post just sit there unanswered. 

I am afraid it is just a matter of waiting and holding it out. Yes, it is a tad inconvenient as you have to stay in and yes I agree it is quite an anxious time but it is only for a week or so.

I am sure it won't be too long now. Just sit tight and think that by this time next week we will both have a litter of kittens!

Which will, no doubt bring a whole set of new anxieties.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

remember they can go to day 70!


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Thankyou Mellowma! Wishing your kitty a soon and quick labour too! What day is she on?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

We are on day 64 today. I checked her every 3 hours last night, nothing.........

I rushed to Tesco & back within 1 hour, rushed through to see her, nothing.......

She used her litter tray a moment ago then sat down and started licking her bottom etc (as they do), I got a little excited but she has lay back down on her cushion again, so another, nothing ....................



So if pregnancy can go to day 70 I could be stuck here for another 6 days. 

I am also on kit-ernity leave which is up on the 29th April. Surely she will have had them by then?  I only work 2 days per week and am close enough to check on the kittens frequently but I wish she would just HURRY UP !!!! Could I read any more about cat pregnancy ? 

Sorry, I shall now return to my calm self once again.


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

haha mellowma we sound very alike!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I cant rem what day my bengal give birth on, all I know is that Im pretty sure she was overdue as the size of the kits were fantastic for such a large litter!

She stopped eating, only picking 3 days before & I left her in the birthing room for a week before to get her settled, some times with the door open & she would come and lay on the stairs but wanted to be alone (fed up with me staring her her!!)

Other times in her room.

I said goodnight to her about 2am and I got up at 10 to the sound of 3 kits mewing  she had all 8 by 12.30 I think ot was? might have been 2pm, cant remember now! 

So next time I wont stare so much! :biggrin:


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

8 wow! How many litters had she had previously or was that her first?! 

She isnt that big but over the last week her tummy has rounded alot more. I had her calm and on my lap last night and i could clearly feel 2, so id say thats how many she we will be having possibly 3. 

Already got homes sorted with friends aswell so thats a relief as I wont find it as hard to say goodbye knowing we can keep in touch.

I have just cleared the understairs cupboard of all the junkthat was there as she kept trying to get in and put her box in there and left the door on it open. she seems to like it as its quiet and out the way. So im hoping now she is relaxed and comfortable somewhere we might have some movement....

Il keep you posted.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

*"still here" *

Us too. Misty is getting bigger by the minute!!! I feel a bit sorry for her to be honest, she tries to keep clean but keeps rolling over....

It's a bit like trying to tie you laces if/when pregnant. 

I was so SURE we would have kittens during last night. Or this morning. No kittens though. Misty spends most of her time sleeping just now. She is not eating a great amount. I gave her a little bit of chicken this morning as she was almost screeching at me  She didn't even eat all that, which is very strange for Misty!

How is your cat doing? How is she acting? Are you still very bored with this staying in?

My PC has became my best friend in this last week.


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Morning,

Yep the kittens are still hanging in there!

I cleared the understairs cupboard out yesterday and made it all cosy and nice with her faverouite soft blanket birthing box and been putting her food in there for her. She seems to like it and has actually been gettng in and out the box herself.

She has been overly affectionate this morning aswell and i seen the freakish thing. she was laying on my lap very calm and i could clearly see the outline of 2 kittens, looked like they were having a party in there! she didnt seem bothered at all though! Her breathing has been quite rapid at some points this morning aswell and she has been grroming no end, i also noticed one of her nips had leaked a little!

I have to pop out to the hairdressers soon and will be gone a few hours, everything crossed she is waiting for me to clear off then going to do something! lol!

What day are you on again now? What breed have you got? Is that her in the pic, a beauty!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes she is ragdoll. She is great. Funnily enough I seen a kitten yesterday too!! Its the most bizarre thing ever!! I have to say it eased my mind as I had yet to feel them kick or move.

We are on day 65 here in the Misty/Mellow house and everything in once again quiet! (sounds a bit like bigbrother) 

She is lying around, she likes her box and her room that it is in and often wanders through to lie down but that's it!

She is very affectionate and a has the loudest Purr I have heard! I have to pop out for a while today too. I will keep it to 2 hours though, just in case.

Knowing in my luck I will miss it all. 

Best of luck to you, when the time comes.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol it was her 3rd 5 & 6 before! So glad she was experienced! :biggrin:


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck with your kittens, hope things happen soon and all goes well for mum and kittens!.

Im waiting for my Maine coon to have hers too - im sure she's sick of me searching the house, calling her and checking up on her lol!! I sadly dont have dates to go by as she never called as such (silent call) and im going by the one incident i caught my male cat with her by the scruff  . I guessed early this week -which came and went. Just noticed in another thread it could be up to 70 days so i guess i might have to be a paranoid kitty parent for a tad longer!!!! 

The race is on lol!!! 


Ang x


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Day 68 and were still here, no sign of any kittens yet!! Looks like its a race between the 3 of us then to see whos cat pops first!! hehe

Do you both have a guess at how many your cats are going to have? I think my girl is just going to be 3 max, asshe isnt overly big but from what i can feel i think there is 3. 

I will keepyou posted if we have any movement, you both do the same!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Day 66 here and no kittens!!!!

I was certain she would have them on Thursday evening. Then again last night. I left her (in her box) in her heated room. I thought I seen some spots of blood on the bedding but upon closer inspection I seen it was bits of cardboard, which she has been pulling from the box.

Today she is walking around with what looks like, erm.... 3 kittens, I think 

She has knocked over the flowers off the side unit, ran across the rug sideways whilst digging her claws in (quite hyper) then she has laid down and gone to sleep.

She is cleaning all over but tends to roll over when trying to get to her bottom. I wonder if she will be able to get those bits when she is delivering?

Anyone else any further on?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh Oh On [excited emoticon] She is her box and licking her .... her rear!

tbc/...........


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Oh Oh On [excited emoticon] She is her box and licking her .... her rear!
> 
> tbc/...........


Yay thats good to hear, will be waiting with baited breath lol, good luck hun xx lisa xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

She is out of her box again. Still very keen on her rear end. She seems to be breathing quite hard too but we will see......:skep:

Surely it cannot be much longer? 

Okay day 66, so does this ean I have to take herto vet if no delivery by date 70? [yikes]


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I _could_ borrow my MIL's "Kitty Harness and Lead"  and take her for a long walk, that may help?

I wonder if their are any curry based kitten foods?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Any news either of you?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sigh!

Misty is in her box again, apart from that nothing. I wonder if she is delaying it until I go out, she is huge, she attempted to jump up too look out of the window today!!

I checked her last night at 12.00am then 2.30am, then 4.30am.

Strangely enough though, we also have a dogwho is very protective of Misty and Misty keeps chasing the dog then lying next to her and lying on her back with he legs in the air! Not sure what type of sign that is 

She also tried to sneak under the clothes airer, perhaps I should move her box to the clothes airer...or something: confused:

My husband said last night "it's quite stressful all this with Mistys isn't it"? 

Couldn't agree more.

As soon as she has a kitten I shall jump on here and post.

Thanks for asking Spid.


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

no nothing here either, she has been having lots of twitchy like movemnts and lots of licking in "that area" andi also noticed her "area" looks slightly bigger!? not that i inspect it or anythng, its just it seems really prominent?? But then again she has been cleaning down there loads the past few days with a rough tongue could of made it sore?? 

I will also be straight on should anything else happen! Watch this space...


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Also another thing.. Misty and Meeka are very alike, Meeka always goes under the clothes airer too!!! :biggrin5:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stop watching!!

it will happen then!


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

hehe tried that!!

Ive been out loads this week and each time thought "when i get home she will of had them" and nothing! Its worse than when i was having a baby!!! :smile5:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol!!! 

Nothing you can do though just keep her happy itll happen then itll be 7 weeks & 3 days later & your wonder where the time went.......


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

:smile5h i know exactly where the time went, mainly sitting watching her and looking up endless amounts of information on line to do with cat pregnancy, health, nutition, kittens, labour info, etc! I wot know what to do with myself when she is hapily looking after them!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well Your still be looking after them to lol! was still 24/7 with them here!

You really do forget though as the time goes on


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> well Your still be looking after them to lol! was still 24/7 with them here!
> 
> You really do forget though as the time goes on


Oh I am dreading that part.... the "going to new homes"! 

Okay back to present time.

Been out for 2 hours, popped back after 1 hour - nothing, so I left her again for another hour.

Nothing.

She does keep hiding behind the television, in fact I think she is doing it on purpose to wind me up!! I keep running around shouting "who has opened a door?" "right, where is misty?" "OMG do not realise how serious this is?"

Then I hear "Muuuuuum shes behind the telly again".....

She has a runny tummy, no idea if this means anything though


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

my girl had a runny tum throughout I have read that a few cats on here have had runny tums a few days before the big day!

lol if she jsut keeps going in & out shes prob just finding a new place to lay! 

I know its easy for me to say has I have had that bit out of the way now but stop worrying!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Mimosa is still hanging in there so no knews from us  She's been really lazy and hasnt moved off my bed for 2 days -last night she was really unsettled though, but still nothing . She'a slobbed out on the sofa all this morning. Dont know about you but the suspence is killing me lol!!!

Any news from yourselves????

Ang x


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Well last night meeka had what can only be decribed as a discharge out of her "area", only a small amount from what i could see but she could of cleaned in up herself. Hoping this is the show and things get moving she is very unsettled and keeps searching so i have put her in the bathroom for now with her food water box litter tray to see if that calms her. 

I have to work tonight aswell  really dont want to miss it! The suspense is killing us all too!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nope nothing! 

She is definately nesting but she seems to want to nest in the cupboard full of useless things likes, shows and ironning board and hoovers, rather than in her nice box made for her.

She does have a very runny tummy though.

I am going to stop following her today, if she disappears she disappears..she will most likely go under my bed or under the clothes airier.

I think I shall move Box2 Upstairs.

Gawd I have been so prepared for this!! I feel like a pacing father. 

Hope you have some babies soon.  Take care and remember,keep us posted!


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Since i last posted like 20 mins ago we have progress! She has gone and got in her box and is licking her bits with what seems to be very mild contractions at the min!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

ooooooo, how exciting!:biggrin::thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yah! we have lift off lol!! 

keep us up-dated!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Oooo fingers crossed!!! 

I just came home to find Mimosa nesting in my husbands rig bag - must remind him to check before he leaves to go offshore tommorrow morning lol!!!

Good luck!!

Ang x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Misty is her box but I don't think she is having contractions yet. She just keeps walking from box1 to box2 to little box meowing and purring. 

She has gone to sleep now in box1.

It's going to be a long night. I am googling "how long does a cat start nesting before having kittens"


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Well..... nothing, still! This girl is really teasing me! She was in her box yesterday for about 2 hours grooming purring occasionally meowing and then got out and now we have nothing! Day 70 though so cant be too long surely! I am now going to stop getting excited as i thnk she is tricking me, lol! Until i see the first kitten then il get excited!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Excited

Yes that's one word for it. 

I think my heart has finally running at a normal rate now. 6 hours later 

I wonder how many you will have?


----------



## kirstyrose (Nov 3, 2008)

2 or 3 i reckon, she isnt very big at all. 
she is back in her box purring, but im not going to work my hopes up just yet!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

kirstyrose said:


> 2 or 3 i reckon, she isnt very big at all.
> she is back in her box purring, but im not going to work my hopes up just yet!!


That's what I thought I would have! She may surprise you 

Hope she doesn't keep you holding on for too much longer.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

if she doesn't give birth today give the vet a ring and see what they suggest. She may need inducing - I think they give them an oxytocin injection to try to start them off.


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news either of you???

Mimosa has laid on my bed since yesterday, she could sleep for britain!!!, the only thing she has done is move her fleece blanket that was on the floor, she hasnt looked at her kittening box at all 

Im positive her kittens are due now (well i thought last week).

Can i ask what your girls tums feel like? Mimosa's isnt huge but i can feel the kittens easily (gently of course!) they are sticking out all over the place and feel quite boney and lumpy. they are extremely active and it looks like a mexican wave going on in her tum lol!! She's very loving just now and has started 'chirping' a lot - sounds very strange as she usually has a silent meow!!

hope things are happening for both your kitties and your suspence is nearly over!!

Ang x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Misty had her's early hours of yesterday. We have 5 in total.

I am going to *attempt* to find out if we have girls or boys. They are so TINY! and time consuming  I am off to cuddle Misty for a while, she like a wee cuddle when her babies are sleeping.

Sending lots of "have kittens soon" vibes, whatever they are.


----------

